# Sony BDP S570 Vs PS3



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I received the S570 yesterday and also own a PS3 40GB (upgraded HDD 500 GB) why not compare the two side by side. I will touch on two features that they share such as Netflix and Hulu Plus and not BD PQ or SD conversion PQ that will be saved for a later date, so lets begin.

I made all my connections to the S570 this morning after receiving an order of cables from Monoprice, after connecting the HDMI and Ethernet cables and doing a firmware upgrade I had to go and register the device with both Hulu+ and Netflix. First up was Netflix in order to watch a movie or TV series you had to put it in your queue in order to watch it which annoyed me. The PS3 doesn't use this system instead it lays out the entire streaming options available to you without the need of the queue which most people will find it easier to use instead of jumping on the pc load up your queue than go watch your movie. PQ was the same for both there is a slight difference in audio the S570 can only do 2ch audio and the PS3 will do 5.1 on select titles.

Now this is where the two are really different in regards to Hulu+, first up again the S570 now I watched a few shows with it and found it painful for these reasons the S570 has to load up the show which can take up to a minute, after the show reaches a point where an ad is placed it takes another minute to load that up and after it runs the ad then it takes more time to load the show back up again. So I just spent three full minutes just on load time for one advert and if there's three ads that's a total of nine full minutes for one show just in load time :yikes:. 

The PS3 doesn't load like the S570 it operates the same way as if you where watching it on a PC the transition is smooth, it loads up the show it will run for a while and transition to the ad with no load screen and after the ad runs back to the show and still no load screen. I find the PS3 to be the better of the two in regards to these features than the S570 in terms of easy of use and no load screen but there are a few features that the S570 has that the PS3 doesn't and the lower power consumption (for those that want to be green).


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Excellent Writeup. I have found having a PS3 to be quite handy though I never use for watching BDP's or DVD's.
I am almost exclusively using it as a Media Server and for the occasional Game.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks JJ, I will be testing both in terms of load time with DVDs, and BDs will try to get to it today. I was using the PS3 to watch disc based movies for awhile but finally broke down and got a stand-alone.


----------

